
How a Silicon Valley Investor Views a Post-Facebook World - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/04/technology/04investor.html?hpw
======
code_duck
"Mark’s biggest fear continues to be that Facebook will not get the chance to
change the world."

Ugh, what marketing fluff. Don't worry Mark, if you don't do it, somebody else
will. Or wait, is that what he's afraid of?

~~~
qq66
Is it unreasonable to want to "change the world" (sick of that phrase)
yourself instead of someone else doing it?

~~~
code_duck
No, not at all. But I'm weary of seeing this cast as a noble, altruistic
desire to help society, rather than a businessman's desire for wealth, power
and glory.

~~~
qq66
The great thing about many businesses is that one can gain wealth, power, and
glory WHILE helping society. Whatever the motivations, the end result is
positive.

~~~
code_duck
What I'm talking about is the nonsense we keep hearing about the motivations.
I'm very skeptical about this.

~~~
qq66
I find that even people who do the real save-the-world type stuff (doing
unheralded AIDS relief work in Africa, for example), are in it for some sort
of "selfish" motivation (feel good about themselves, appreciation from others,
etc.) I find it counterproductive to speculate about people's altruistic
motivations since everyone, in some way or another, is working towards their
own benefit.

